# "Vintage G-boxx" bikes... Anybody...!?!?



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay this is a Geekiest of a Topic as you can Make..

I'm looking for any information on the bikes, feature on this *G-Boxx History Page*

They all have something in comun, they run their Gears "Internally" usually at the center of the frame, No, no dérailleurs, They are usually call "Gearbox bikes" and as you can see by the evidence they being around for a long long time.

To name a few:

**KESTREL Monolith * from 1994

**GT it1*

**Old Nicolai Nucleons*

**LAHAR DH V8*

**IPE Bike*

*"Alex" *BCD Racing Coffin* from 1999

**BRODIE 1997*

Well you get the idea, lets see who is the ones that knows the most about this strange and somehow Ugly creatures.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Many of those older models like the Kestrel and Brodie were trade show concept bikes and never went in to production. Many of the other ones are either current bikes or current prototypes like the BMW.

You'll need to be checking NZ and Australia for Lahars. The BCD Coffin internal derailleur 7 speed gearbox system was purchased by Hayes if I remember correctly.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> Many of those older models like the Kestrel and Brodie were trade show concept bikes and never went in to production.


yeah I know that.

Like the Cannondale's prototypes that never got to work but even then is tons of pictures of them somewhere..

Even if they were Carton muckups I still like to see them.


> Many of the other ones are either current bikes or current prototypes like the BMW.
> .


Oh yeah *A few Dozen pictures HERE* but the Brooklyn's are not even G-boxx's they just run a chain drive to the swingarm pivot to avoid chain feedback, improve geometry and suspension performance and also be able to run them as single speed,,

60pound single speeds bets me.....:madman:










The Other bikes, like the Nucleon's from Nicolai keep getting re-invented every 10 minutes to the point the one made 3 years ago looks today like a wood & canvas biplane from the first war,,

I will call that "Viagra Vintage" or something do to the ridiculous speed the evolution is happening.


> You'll need to be checking NZ and Australia for Lahars. .


That guy is pretty inovative, thanks for the Link, I have seeing his bikes a few times, but never stumble into his site..



> The BCD Coffin internal derailleur 7 speed gearbox system was purchased by Hayes if I remember correctly.


I have written with Alex a few times he is brilliant in many ways plus a hell of a rider too.

The system Hayes purchase came from a company call "PeteSpeed" In Holland and is pretty rudimentary and almost "Simplistic" if you ask me.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Mutaped Phoebus*

3 speeds changes by pedaling back


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i used to race with a (brodie sponsored) guy who was on one of these for a bit. pretty cool at the time:










not a gearbox, but since they've been mentioned (and it's a 2000, so ~vintage), my old tmx:










and, totally non vintage, but a real gearbox, my lahar m9:



















here's a couple previous iterations (no idea which, he's been developing these for quite a few years now):








\


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

xy9ine said:


> i used to race with a (brodie sponsored) guy who was on one of these for a bit. pretty cool at the time:


Do you have any more Information, pictures, did you get to see inside the "Pandoras box" and figure out how it works, ride it..!?!?


> not a gearbox, but since they've been mentioned (and it's a 2000, so ~vintage), my old tmx:


I really like the way the Brooklyn's ride, specially the rear suspension and the way the chain does not affect it at all. but they are so freaking heavy they even made my Nicolai M-pires feel like a Light bikes..









I even made my own "Idler Pulley" (don't Kill me using a old Suntour Rollercam brake arm and some other Vintage parts) to improve, well decrease chain feedback.









Actually work really well.










> and, totally non vintage, but a real gearbox, my lahar m9:


Wow you are committed to the G-boxx cause, How do you like the Lahar well the whole gear box thing.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

zingel said:


> *Mutaped Phoebus*
> 
> 3 speeds changes by pedaling back


Well except for the nut at the Cotter pin and the lack of chain look like still ridable.

is she yours..!?!?


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

patineto said:


> is she yours..!?!?


Yes, she's mine 

..I'm looking for time to restore.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

patineto said:


> Do you have any more Information, pictures, did you get to see inside the "Pandoras box" and figure out how it works, ride it..!?!?


not much to the bike; just a nexus hub (or whatever the equivalent was back then) at the main pivot. never got to ride it.



patineto said:


> Wow you are committed to the G-boxx cause, How do you like the Lahar well the whole gear box thing.


yup. love the gearboxes. the derailleur based drivetrain is the weakest link in dh bike design, and i think it's inevitable that it will be replaced by more durable systems. the lahar is brilliant. over a season of riding the north shore & whistler in the typical crappy weather we have i've not had to touch the drivetrain (apart from oiling the chains). perfect shifting all the time, absolutely no adjustments required. the rohloff only needs an annual oil change, and will most likely outlast the bike. it's also got a great gear range, and has the ability to dump gears without pedaling. other benefits: mass centralization, lower unsprung weight, improved chainline, etc. good stuff.

i do like the nicolai tst evo, but the price is mental (~$9000usd frameset)


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

xy9ine said:


> not much to the bike; just a nexus hub (or whatever the equivalent was back then) at the main pivot. never got to ride it.


Nexus are much to weak (well the news ones sound a lot stronger) but they are much lighter and simpler.


> yup. love the gearboxes. the derailleur based drivetrain is the weakest link in dh bike design, and i think it's inevitable that it will be replaced by more durable systems. the lahar is brilliant. over a season of riding the north shore & whistler in the typical crappy weather we have i've not had to touch the drivetrain (apart from oiling the chains). perfect shifting all the time, absolutely no adjustments required. the rohloff only needs an annual oil change, and will most likely outlast the bike. it's also got a great gear range, and has the ability to dump gears without pedaling. other benefits: mass centralization, lower unsprung weight, improved chainline, etc. good stuff.


That sound perfect.

Can you take some more detail pictures of the junction to the gear box one of this days for me..!?

I work building Composite airplanes for some time and even if the material still scare me, the manufacturing process for prototyping is very convenient..

So they super wide "Seat tube" (were the gear box goes) does not bother you..!?!?



> i do like the nicolai tst evo, but the price is mental (~$9000usd frameset)


Well you do get what you pay, not like so many other bicycle companies that they just spend their money on marketing, Fancy reps on pretty cars and naked models at interbike,

But sure their price is just much to step, plus "next year" the bike will be even better, rendering the current model Obsolete (The old Nucleon's look like such a Joke today).

My dream for now is to get one of the G-con tranny G-Boxx's from Karl Nicolai, To build a Mountain tandem around it and then run a rohloff hub in the back (belt driven) for a trouble free "all you can eat machine" with sufficient gearing to climb almost anything or go as fast as you heart desire..

All just because you can.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

patineto said:


> Can you take some more detail pictures of the junction to the gear box one of this days for me..!?


(sorry for the non-vintage derrailment)

a couple pics. the rohloff is mounted on a couple eccentric cams for chain tensioning, and a chainring is bolted to the side. pretty simple, really.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

No worries about the OT VRC thing. This is a pretty cool conversation. That Lahar is crazy cool.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

xy9ine said:


> (sorry for the non-vintage derrailment)
> 
> a couple pics. the rohloff is mounted on a couple eccentric cams for chain tensioning, and a chainring is bolted to the side. pretty simple, really.


Wow thank you so much, if you have more just send me a Pm, or lets start a posting on a more proper forum..

You are right, very smart design ("Ugly" but it make sense)

How heavy is her..!?!

How much do they cost..!?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

~martini~ said:


> No worries about the OT VRC thing. This is a pretty cool conversation. That Lahar is crazy cool.


To me VRC is more about the "Intellectual" flavor than anything else and the pursue of quality and new ways of thinking (most VRC bikes we like were Cutting edge on their own time too) that is so very present on this "Avangard" toys too..


----------



## Wilhelm6 (Sep 23, 2005)

Two pics of a historic 2-speed gearbox bike by the then German manufacturer "WANDERER-Werke AG" in Schönau near Chemnitz, Saxony from the 1930er years.



















_Courtesy of Sebimski @ MtB-News.de._


----------

